# Split hose causing issues



## Toofatchris (Sep 25, 2019)

Good evening folks my audi tt 2000 roadster is suffering temperature warning issues but seem to be caused by a split hose .i have no clue what it is called .i think it maybe a vacuum hose ? I have taken a photo and circled the hose .Any help will be greatly appreciated .Regards Chris


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unlikely to cause overheating probs but will cause boost problems. OEM hoses come as a pair, but aftermarket can be had separately & were mentioned recently. Can find the post at the moment, but some will remember.
OEM hoses. Part No. 8L9 145 743 
Hoggy.


----------



## Toofatchris (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh that's great thanks for your help .
Hopefully it will cure the problem Its split twice and each time i remake off the pipe to refit it seems to cure it temporarily . The hose must be shot .
Thanks again Chris .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, From a recent post.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1920739
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  silicone replacement hoses available here www.frogemotorsport.co.uk


----------

